# Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton?



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

During the process of dis-assembling stuff to install the start button, I noticed provision for small lights to illuminate the contents of the ashtrays (or coin holder trays). But, there were no light present in my car.
Below is what I have found - does anyone have illumination in the ashtrays / coinholders of their Phaeton? I don't know if this is something they forgot to put in my car, or something that VW of A requested be deleted from North American cars.
Michael
*Lens Assembly behind wood cover*








*Looks like there is one for each ashtray*
_Useful hint: I can never remember the phone number of the car, so I just made a tape label and put it on the pop-up thing that appears when the coin holder is opened._








*Here's a cable and connector I found that was unused - though the colours don't seem to correspond to the wiring diagram.*








*The service manual text refers to power being supplied to the ashtray assembly*
_This snippet taken from radio removal instructions_








*The wiring diagram implies that this is standard fitment on all Phaetons.*


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

I don't have a light either... but I think I remember seeing a "smokers" package picture where on the "wood" cover there is a drawing of a lighted cigarette - I think the light is supposed to illuminate the sign


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (mkla2000)*

Ah - very wise observation. It might be that the little drawing of the cigarette is illuminated from behind. But, in the Phaetons that don't have the smoker package installed, the coin holder cups both have provision for illumination from this light to pass through a little window in them, and illuminate the coins in the tray.
Michael


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Ah - very wise observation. It might be that the little drawing of the cigarette is illuminated from behind. But, in the Phaetons that don't have the smoker package installed, the coin holder cups both have provision for illumination from this light to pass through a little window in them, and illuminate the coins in the tray.
Michael

Something for you to check out on your next trip to Zurich. I am amazed at the pictures of your dis-assembled center console...I know I'd mess something up real bad. Cheers to you!


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (MoreA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoreA4* »_
I am amazed at the pictures of your dis-assembled center console...I know I'd mess something up real bad. Cheers to you!









It does show that it's possible to install an extended wood console though. I'd like to do that mod, I think.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (MoreA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoreA4* »_I am amazed at the pictures of your dis-assembled center console... 

Just wait until you see the disassembly photos from the keyless start project...
Michael


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_ But, in the Phaetons that don't have the smoker package installed, the coin holder cups both have provision for illumination from this light to pass through a little window in them, and illuminate the coins in the tray.
Michael

Sounds like your next "how-to".....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Ah - very wise observation. It might be that the little drawing of the cigarette is illuminated from behind. But, in the Phaetons that don't have the smoker package installed, the coin holder cups both have provision for illumination from this light to pass through a little window in them, and illuminate the coins in the tray.
Michael

The Touareg's ashtray/coin holder area has a very nice red illumination. I think that you are missing something if this area isn't illuminated in the Phaeton whether you have the smoker's package or not.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

I'm still trying to follow this issue up - does anyone out there have a Phaeton with illuminated ashtrays / coinholders?
Michael


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

Michael
You asked if any body had lights in the ash trays, well must admit that was not something that I had noticed since they are rarely opened. However doing a very early morning run to work I saw that my Phaeton has illuminated ash trays 
I have yet to discover how they are lit.My belief is that the plastic inlays
in the tray is a reflector of light from elsewhere, I shall in investigate over the weekend


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (pilgrim7777)*

Hi Terence:
Thanks for that info. I am pretty sure that the source of the light is from tiny little bulbs that are embedded just forward of the clear lens that you can see in the pictures at the top of this thread. Those pictures are of my car - it has the lens, but no bulb behind it, and no wiring to supply the bulb. 
Does your car have ashtrays in it, or coin-holders? The difference is that if the car was ordered with the 'smoking package', it will have an ashtray, rather than just a rectangular coin tray, and it will also have a little icon of a cigarette silk-screened onto the wood panel that covers the ashtray.
Michael
*Phaeton with 'Smoking Package' (production code 9JB)*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

Related topic: Retrofitting an Ashtray and Cigarette Lighter to a North American Phaeton


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

Well I had a quick look this evening and you are right Michael there is a tiny bulb that lights the ash tray and it is red. I have removed the front of the ash tray to reveal the light, tomorrow I will get the bulb out and will take some pictures I may have send them to you to be posted. My web page is in somewhat disarray. I don't have the smoking picture on the front of the ash tray. at the time of ordering the car I was not given a non smoking choice.


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

I never noticed until i read this thread. I also got a red light coming from the back of the ashtray.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (Soki)*

Terence, Soki:
Thanks for the information both of you have provided. This kind of implies that European Phaetons get the ashtray/coinholder lights, regardless of whether the car has the smoking package or not, and the North American cars don't get them.
I wonder why? It seems like an unusual - and very tiny - omission - I wonder if there is some kind of certification or safety regulation explanation for it.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

I remember someone posting (about 3 weeks ago) that he got a quarter stuck behind his ashtray. Did this person ever get it out? I just wondered about the outcome of that.


----------



## miguel r. (May 6, 2004)

*That was me!*

and believe it or not, my wife removed one quarter and one dime from behind the ashtray using a hanger and double sided tape!!!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: That was me! (miguel r.)*

Good to hear that. For some reason I have never put coins in my ashtray of this car ... in the past , I always did in other cars. I'm glad I never did in the Phaeton. It would drive me insane till I got it out. 
Dave


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (pilgrim7777)*

Well I hope I can get this in the right order. After a number of attempts I think we are airborne. 








































As you can see there are no images on front of the ash tray, It was my thought that the ash tray and the coin holders are interchangeable therefore the the sign on the front was unnecessary
_Tiny formatting edit, content unchanged - Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:45 PM 1-29-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (pilgrim7777)*

Hi Terence:
Thanks very much for taking those photos and posting them. I'm going to ask the parts manager at my VW dealership if he can order the little lights for me. I already have the lenses - they came with the car - just no lights, or cables for the lights.
By the way, I really like the wood colour in your car - what is the name of that wood?
Michael


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

Pilgrim7777:
I noticed that your car has right steering but the panel buttons for navi, audio ....is exactly the same as for left steering cars, that´s interesting.
Please if you have the time maybe you could post some pictures of the whole interiour?
And i agree with PanEuropean, very nice wood. It must be myrthen?


_Modified by Soki at 10:34 AM 1-30-2005_


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

Michael, Soki, the colour of the wood is myrtle, here we can choose whatever colour wood with whatever interior however you have to make a specific commitment to the order, with no changes of mind if its an off the wall combination. I will take further pictures but I am off base until next weekend. the light in the evenings is not good to do off base.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

I checked the North American VW parts catalog today, and the lights that provide illumination of the contents of the ashtray or coinholder are not listed in that catalog. This means I will have to wait until I get back to Europe (probably early March) before I can get the part numbers and prices for the lights.
In the meantime, here is a picture of the coinholder that comes in a North American Phaeton - you can see the little window in it where the light is intended to shine through. I guess VW of NA must have put the same purchasing guy (or girl) in charge of ashtray lights, RDS dynamic text, and built in cell phones.
Michael
*Coinholder cup from North American Phaeton*


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

Anyone ever find out how to order the little lights?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (GripperDon)*

I checked in Europe, and you can't order the lights as a stand-alone item. All you can order is the complete ashtray assembly, which is quite expensive - about $100. When I next get to the factory, I will ask how I can get just the lights. It should not be too difficult for VW to stock them as a part.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

That would be really great, Thanks
Don


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Anyone ever find out how to order the little lights?

I re-checked the price on ashtray lights - not good news. You have to order the entire ashtray assembly (the two sliding drawers) with the lights installed. This is seriously expensive, in the hundreds of dollars.
I scarfed an illuminated ashtray assembly from a scrapped Phaeton in Europe (see this post: UK 2004 w12 spotted breaking for spares) and retrofitted it to my NAR Phaeton - now I have lights in the coinholder cups. Below is a picture of the illuminated part.
Michael
*Ashtray with illumination*


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
I was wondering how long it would take you to install then post
Tony


----------



## palladino (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (pilgrim7777)*

Hi Michael
I have just checked mine. Both are illuminated from the little clear lens in your picture. When they are on they glow red the same as the backlight.

Peter


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (palladino)*

The lights are standard on all Phaetons in the ROW (rest of world), but not provided on Phaetons in NAR (North American Region).
Michael


----------



## palladino (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael
Do you mean there is something we have before you, must be a bloody miracle
Peter


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (palladino)*

LOTS of thing are available in the ROW markets that were never, ever made available in North America. For example (this is just a 'drop in the bucket' list):
- dual xenon headlights
- rear foglights
- a light switch that allows you to turn the parking lights on
- TV tuner
- fridge
- VW Individual interiors
- Webasto Parking Heater
- electrically heated windshield
- TMC (RDS) on the radio
- TP on the radio
- start buttons
- window control via the remote key fob
I could go on, but there is a 20,000 character limit to any one post.








Michael


----------



## palladino (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael
You are a mind of information, i learn something new every day.

great work by the way

Peter


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton? (palladino)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

My car had been used by an executive at VW in Auburn Hills originally and it was fitted with some of the things on MIchaels list that were not on NAR cars. My key fob does open the windows and sunroof, I have the lights in the ashtrays/coinholder, etc.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

does the drawing ( cigarrets ) iluminte now too ?


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

geoffrey_fake said:


> does the drawing ( cigarrets ) iluminte now too ?


No.

Stu


----------

